# Giving baby a bath!



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Would it be sensible to bath the pigeon baby (see thread titled Baby Pigeon)? If so how warm and deep etc should the water be?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

No. Pigeons are not ducks. When baby grows it will take bath alone.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

He has no access to water deep enough to bath in at the minute? Will I give him the choice of this? There's not really enough space in the cage at the moment though :/


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

If you wanted you could fill a kitty litter pan with some warm water and see what he does. I know this is a Wood pigeon- Will he be released??? If so, Im guessing you won't want him to be getting used to things being supplied to him.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

No, I've weighed up the pros and cons of releasing him and decided that he'll be as happy here as he would be in the wild, or happy enough to outweigh the disadvantages such s shorter life expectancy, etc.

I'll try tomorrow with the litter tray .


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup- give it a go- as long as he isn't under the weather. Happy Bathing!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with bathing your baby as long as he is well featherd, you will have to show it to him and swish your hand in the water. or lift him in and just give him his bath, it won't hurt a darn thing. as an adult he will do it on his own. good luck and don't get too wet...LoL...


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

He wasn't too keen on it 

In fact he lifted each foot up as if the water was eating him, then flew away lol.

Oh well, try again tomorrow!


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

pigeon takes its bath willingly when it thinks so...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wood pigeons aren't all that keen on baths, they prefer a shower. I use a light spray from the hose on mine.

Cynthia


----------

